# Reconstruction attempt from the past - Frameless stealth slingshot.



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Long time past we used to carry those around using black thick rubber from a tractor tire tube and shoe leather pouch , cotton cord and shooting rocks with precision ...

Well I put some together with "modern" materials - here with Thera Tube Red (Theraband gold would be maybe even better - do not have it at the moment).










This is how the pouch is attached :

Cord at pouch - simple fold secured with thiner cord (using constrictor knot) - hard to see since everything is red colour &#8230; my bad.










Back than we used this type of attachment :










This is how you grip it:










the pouch is attached to the upper part ( sorry for the stupid picture not showing that &#8230

Here two tubes used (for power shooters) the tubes kept together by means of small tube cut out rings from the same material ..

one cord used - one end with "knot in the tube" and the other end with "knot in the tube" in the other tube . Knots secured with thiner cord using constrictor knots (outside)










In all cases fast pouch replacement advantage !


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Is this the start of a new frameless fashion trend?

For anybody who'd like to explore info on classic (traditional "David and Goliath" style) slings --- check out http://www.slinging.org

Making your own requires only paracord or string. Ammo can be cost-free for life and even a monster sling will fit easily in a pocket, never attract attention and never set off a metal detector. In the Guides and Articles/Advice and How-To's section, there are enough plans for making slings and throwing techniques to get you off and running for a long time. You can even make your own clay or concrete ammo if you don't have locally available stones to use.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Is this the start of a new frameless fashion trend?
> 
> For anybody who'd like to explore info on classic (traditional "David and Goliath" style) slings --- check out http://www.slinging.org
> 
> Making your own requires only paracord or string. Ammo can be cost-free for life and even a monster sling will fit easily in a pocket, never attract attention and never set off a metal detector. In the Guides and Articles/Advice and How-To's section, there are enough plans for making slings and throwing techniques to get you off and running for a long time. You can even make your own clay or concrete ammo if you don't have locally available stones to use.


This one is not the David s sling which uses rotational & tangential force but no rubber , this uses rubber and your pointing finger as a hold point . The single tubed one is perfect for rocks . Try it out at your own risk &#8230; (it works for me every time).


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

WATERLOGIC said:


> This one is not the David s sling which uses rotational & tangential force but no rubber , this uses rubber and your pointing finger as a hold point .


I was aware of that. The info I posted was for the use of anybody else who might be interested in slings in general.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> WATERLOGIC said:
> 
> 
> > This one is not the David s sling which uses rotational & tangential force but no rubber , this uses rubber and your pointing finger as a hold point .
> ...


I tried the David sling also but if it is possible to hit anything you need a looooong practice time.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice frameless shooter!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for putting it together and sharing.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Any way of geting a video of you shooting it would like to see how you do it.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

WATERLOGIC said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > WATERLOGIC said:
> ...


Not neccessarily.

To hit it in less than ten tries... yes.

but it has much greater range than a slingshot...

how many tries would it take you to hit a car at 200 feet?

with a sling? if I was trying not to hit it, maybe 2... especially if it's dad's, and it is behind me.

lol

yep...

Those slingshots are awesome until you hit your hand!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Any way of geting a video of you shooting it would like to see how you do it.


Me too.


----------



## 4950cycle (Nov 4, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Video ? Maybe when I grab some time in the meantime check this :






These guys are using something similar if not the same , but the shooting technique is the same as in this video.

You shoot over the top of your pointing finger . Easy to adopt . No danger to hit your fingers unless you use too small a pouch and/ or too short cording between pouch and rubber ... also then you will not hit yourself but probably something else - misplaced shot ...

Interestingly with some practice one can develop very good precision . Very good for instinctive shooting as well since there is no side pull as with a forked slingshot &#8230; meaning the rubber band/tubes are in line of the shot trajectory.


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

I sometimes use a similar sling with a full width flatband, Theraband Black or Rolyan Black band.

I tie the pouch with a constriction knot like the one shown above.


----------



## WATERLOGIC (Feb 4, 2014)

Malleus said:


> I sometimes use a similar sling with a full width flatband, Theraband Black or Rolyan Black band.
> 
> I tie the pouch with a constriction knot like the one shown above.


Yes at the time we used black rubber from inner tractor tyres. I must make one with Theraband Gold or Silver ...


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Hey that looks like a bit of fun. How far from the elastic is the pouch , or to say it another way. How long is the cord. 
I think I'm going to have a go at this, it can't hurt any more than a picklefork..... Can it!!??


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

WATERLOGIC said:


> WATERLOGIC said:
> 
> 
> > Video ? Maybe when I grab some time in the meantime check this :
> ...


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

very good, thanks


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Is a typical pouch that comes on a Daisy or Trumark big enough or does the pouch need to be bigger, do I need 3/4 OD or bigger.

Could you give the length of the cord and the length of the rubber tubing you are using

wll


----------

